# Elk in the Oak brush!?!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So the area I'm hunting on the extended is, like usual, very high pressure!
I have a feeling that the Elk are disappearing into the Oak brush.

Do any of you guys hunt Elk in the Oak brush? I have found beds, scat lots of trails so I know they are using the area. Would a ground blind be a good idea, spot and stalk may also work if I could glass to see where they are bedded.

ANy thoughts?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You will have a tough time spotting and stalking elk in the oak brush. At least in the area I hunt. Figure out the trails leading from their beds to food/water and find a good spot to set up a blind. That's my vote. 👍


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is what I'm thinking is going to be the best option as well!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

hoghunter
I sent you a pm about this weekend. Let me know if your interested.

I have found them in the oakbrush only when the snow flies. Usually I find em high in the pines in the back of the drainages. If you find a resident heard in the oak then learn there pattern and lay the smack down.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I've found them in the oak brush quite often, usually as they bust me making so much noise...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

They spend quite a bit of time in the oak around our area. It's a nice cool place to bed for the day, and if the oak has acorns, that's a bonus, they love 'em.
The last cow I shot was picking acorns right off the tree when I shot.
Was a great eating cow as well...........


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I hunt elk in Oakbrush and where oakbrush mingles with Junipers more than any other type.


-DallanC


----------

